# My Fish Experience Journal



## Julie7778 (Mar 20, 2015)

Hello everyone! I decided I'll be starting a journal. I admit, I'm quite new to the site and did not even know how to start a post Lol! But let me introduce you guys to my tanks (I hope my pictures upload oh lord..)

Size: 20 Gallon tank
Contains: Neon tetras, guppies, endlers, swordtails, SAE, Assassin snails.
Plants: The only one I can remember is micro sword...It is my favorite. 
I have a large piece of mopani wood in there and some rocks. I love the natural look.

Size: 5 Gallon tank
Contains: Half moon betta named Kiko
Plants: Once again i only remember micro sword sorry xD 
I have some Malaysian wood in there and real & fake plants and a betta log and leaf hammock and a rock.

Size: 10 Gallon tank
This is where my new experience will start. This tank has nothing in it anymore. It has been cycling for awhile, I had some fry in there before. Now I really want to make use of the tank now. My idea was to get some dwarf puffers. Im really interested in them. As you can see I have only some blue gravel which I plan on changing to black gravel (if its okay for puffers not to have sand) 

I plan on getting 2-3 DP I hope all female. Problem is im not sure if Big Al's will have them. Im going to look next weekend and if not I'll ask a manager to order them for me :/ I really hope they have them. I want to make their tank beautiful with some caves and a lot of plants Hopeffully better than my current ones. Any tips about puffers would be great - thanks Arghhh! I had a snail army attack my 20 gallon and I got my assassin snails to kill them, now i found out DP love to eat them. man, who knew I would want those buggers back. 

This is Kikos 5 gallon! I might want to get him some shrimp but hes really vicious towards me even  During the photo i actually saw him go to nip at his tail which was pretty sad, I changed thins around today so hes not bored.. sigh








This is my 20 gallon tank, I just re decorated it today and I'm not sure if I like it... I want to get wayyyy more plants. But the fish seem to love going under the rocks. 








Finally, the 10 gallon. Looks like it has 0 potential, even worse because the hood broke.. need to buy a new one. I plan to change it entirely I hope this will be my best tank








I hope you guys enjoy reading about my fish life


----------



## Julie7778 (Mar 20, 2015)

So, I doubt anyone is reading this but I hope one day once I get things all together I'll have some supporters! So, I'm still hoping to go this weekend to Big Al's and check out the dwarf puffers if they have them at least.. This is just a small update 

5g Kiko's Tank:
Kiko seems very active and looks like hes happy with his new 5 gallon. I dont have a picture because nothing has really changed. He devours his bloodworms! Today he flared at me when i put my finger on the glass xD hes a vicious little guy. 

10g Future Dwarf Puffer Tank:
Today I changed the filter, I am not sure what the previous one was. But it was from a friend and it was really old. I liked how you could control the current but it was SUPER loud. I changed it to an Aquaclear Filter (I used the Cartridges and all that from the old filter so I dont ruin the cycle!) I am very excited t go and get plants and set it up for them (I still have to change the gravel to black so it gives the natural look) Any tips for easy light plants that grow good other than java fern or ones you tie on? I also have to buy a new hood for my tank cause clumsy old me accidentally dropped it in the water... sigh. Half of the side's lights didnt even work so oh well. I plan on buying a cheap one hopefully :/ dont want to waste too much. Does anyone know if DP jump? 







This is the new filter (Sorry for sideways pic) I have to add more water as you can see the filter is like a waterfall.








This is the breeder box i was planning on using to breed snails for my DP as food









This is the no lid  Anyone know if DP NEED a lid?

20g Community Tank:
I recently boiled the wood i have in my 20g, because after around 5 days after the water change it would become yellowish... But now after boiling it it seems like even more is coming out *sigh*


----------



## Julie7778 (Mar 20, 2015)

I just finished taking all of that blue gravel, and replaced it with the black. Looks very dark but hopefully soon I can get a hood with lights. I changed some of the water because it was dirty from the gravel, but I added some new water and some from my 20 gallon tank. I want to get plants in there but without lights its unlikely. I dont even want t put my guppies in an empty 10g, so I guess I'll wait some more.


----------



## Julie7778 (Mar 20, 2015)

So just a quick update. I think I will be going tomorrow to see the dwarf puffers, if they even have them.if they don't I'll be pretty disappointed, but I actually really want to get a dumbo betta  I'm in love with this one someone is selling but they live an hour away from me. My mom doesn't want to drive that far for a fish, I just emailed the guy asking if maybe he could ship it since it's only 1 hour driving and I'll pay for the cost. If he agrees I'm not sure how much shipping will be but the betta will be probably 40-50 dollars. It's originally $30 so I'm just guessing. I really hope he agrees because the betta looks beautiful. I'm even willing buying another tank for him, because I don't really want to split my 5 gallon with Kiko since 2.5 isn't that much space and Kiko is feisty. I also don't want to split my 10 g because I'm not even sure DP and bettas are able to live together because of water conditions. Plus I could only have like 1 puffer on the other side... So my plan is
PLAN A: if they sell DP at big als, give them the 10g and buy the new guy (which isn't even mine yet xD) a new tank. 
PLAN B: if the store doesn't sell DP give him half of the 10g and divide it so I can possibly get another betta  last time I went to pet culture and they had adorable small half moons. So tempting x_x
PLAN C: same situation as Plan B but I put him in Kikos 5g depending on his personality, and put Kiko in the 10 g with another betta.

I really hope the guy is willing to ship him :/


----------



## Julie7778 (Mar 20, 2015)

I Just finished doing a water change for Kiko. I'll probably do the 20 g later today or tomorrow. I did the 10g yesterday when I was changing the gravel. I think I'm going to sell all the blue gravel I have since I like the more natural look now. 

Kiko seems to be happy  he hasn't been biting his tail  does anyone know what causes this? I know the main reasons but like even in a 10 g would a betta bite his tail? On April 8th it will be a month that I have Kiko, wow it feels like it's been a year XD I really enjoy him. I hope I can get him a little "friend" aka the dumbo that I really want but won't be anywhere near him..

But, I actually was considering putting a divider in the 5g, it's still a lot of room. But at the same time I need to see how active the new guy would be. I doubt I'll split the 5g. I think I'll just get him another tank, maybe 3 gallon. No news from the guy who's selling him


----------



## Julie7778 (Mar 20, 2015)

I just finished a water change. Nothing interesting. I think the one plant in my 20g I think Anubis is growing better now that I tied it onto the wood. I took some pics of Kiko and he never poses for them -.- why cant you be a good little betta and pose, argh! But here are some pics. 





























These are the best pics I could get. I wish this thread would be more active I really need some help! Lol! I constantly have questions x_x
Sorry theyre sideways again >_>


----------



## Julie7778 (Mar 20, 2015)

Sigh, the guy just told me he doesn't want to ship the dumbo I have my eye on. I dont know if I can drive and meet him to pick it up. damn.


----------



## Julie7778 (Mar 20, 2015)

Julie7778 said:


> Sigh, the guy just told me he doesn't want to ship the dumbo I have my eye on. I dont know if I can drive and meet him to pick it up. damn.


I'm really disappointed, I searched all evening for dumbo bettas and no luck.on eBay they didn't ship to Canada. AquaBid is too much money when it comes to shipping and no one on here has any for sale. This really sucks, my heart is still going for the guy near me. But no Knesset yet from the seller. I hope we can meet somewhere half way so I don't have to drive so far, sigh.

I'm very excited to go tomorrow to big als. But nervous to see if they have DP or not


----------



## SiameseFightingArt (Jun 17, 2014)

Subbing


----------



## Julie7778 (Mar 20, 2015)

SiameseFightingArt said:


> Subbing


Thanks so much !


----------



## Julie7778 (Mar 20, 2015)

Hey guys! Sorry I didn't post today, I had a busy day. But yes, I managed to go to to Petsmart and Big Als and even Pet culture. Unfortunately they didn't have dwarf puffers. The guy said if we called the manager we could order some. $23 each :/ Ugh. I'm not sure what I'm going to do with the 10 gallon now.. Still on a search for a dumbo betta  I did buy some beautiful plants and I love the look of the 10g. I put Kiko in and he loves it XD but I think it's only temporary. I have lots of pics and even stories from today and I'll write an update tomorrow  good night for now!


----------



## Julie7778 (Mar 20, 2015)

Sooooo this might be a little long. I went to Petsmart, petculture(Canadian) and Big Als. I first went to big als and was kind of disappointed. No puffers. I asked the guy working if they get any shipped in anytime soon and he said they barley get them. But if I wanted to I could call the manager and ask him to order some. He said each puffer is $23 each.. I'm kinda low on money after yesterday... sigh. So I (like always looked at the bettas. They had some in their usual spot which was the typical red and blue veil tail bettas. None popped out to me. I then looked at their 2nd spot where they usually have the half moons. It was odd, they only had females on te counter and the males were all just under on a small cabinet and you could barley see them. But, I noticed they had something new "Fancy bettas" I actually liked their new set up. I took a picture, Ive never seen it before. They actually had a bit of filtration and clean water. I liked this white guy but I'm still hoping to find a dumbo betta (they had none  ) 







I did get a lot of plants and I hope they grow and spread fast. I got:
-Limnophilia Sesseliflora (3) 
-Leopard Val (2)
-Bacopa Caroliniana (1)
Elodea Najas (1)
I also got this new light. It was 69.99.. I am still debating on getting the one that doesnt have such good light because I dont know if I wanna spend so much on a light. Also, even worse the light works but the controller is as if it got pulled out so I have it taped for now until I exchange it for a new one. 







My total spent in big als: $101.61 x____X ugh. 
Heres a picture of the tank planted. I added kiko so he has some room temporarily. this was the day I planted it. I am kinda disappointing because the one plant already isn't as green (If you can see in the 2nd pic from today)







today:








Next I went to PetSmart. I was kind of surprised, the bettas had clean water. I saw this orange veil little guy I liked but like I said my heart is set on a dumbo  While looking at the bettas I heard a customer asking for an algae eater. She pointed to one. To my surprise the employee says to her "You need at least a 50 gallon tank for these guys" and then recommended a different one, it was nice to see some knowledge at the store. Other than that I just saw some nice huge tanks *dream tanks  * But i walked out empty handed. 

Finally, I stopped at Petculture (similar to petsmart) They also had a new set up with the bettas and I was impressed they looked pretty healthy. I saw a double tail and his color was beautiful. I thought to myself nope nope nope, you cant. Save up for a dumbo. 

So overall I'm glad with all the plants I got. But, I'm dissapointed about no dumbos and puffers. I have no idea what will go into the 10 gallon now. For now I think Kiko is having a blast. it can be his 1 month gift Lol! But any tips for what you think I should do would be great. Im still debating on ordering the puffers ;-;


----------



## Julie7778 (Mar 20, 2015)

I hate to say this but I really want to set up another tank. I have been thinking (yes constantly on my mind, fish addict) This would be my plan (once I earn some more money) 
So I have a few different options. 
1) 10 gallon, puffer tank if I could order them eventually
5 gallon, Kiko's home again
Buy a 3 gallon for new betta (dumbo hopefully) 
or depending on how the dumbo acts put him in 5 gallon and kiko in 3 gallon
ORRRRR 
2) 10 gallon, divide into 3 sections for Kiko, Dumbo, and another betta!
5 gallon for 1 dwarf puffer

soooo... without the 3 gallon I can't do much. I really wish I could buy it. I am not sure what I'll do. Any tips would be great


----------



## Julie7778 (Mar 20, 2015)

I just remembered I have a 2.5 gallon tank Kiko used to have. If i do find a dumbo betta I could put Kiko Back there and the new betta in the 5 gallon (or vide versa) then I would just need to buy a filter (maybe the whisper filter for $15. I'd save a lot if I used that  ugh.so many options. This would be easier if I had the dumbo betta >_>


----------



## DaytonBetta (Feb 4, 2014)

Hi! I like your journal. $23 seems like way too much for a dwarf puffer. I think mine were less than $6 each. Maybe keep calling the store occasionally and have a couple friends call inquiring. If they know there is a demand maybe they'll start carrying them.

Personally, I think it's always a good idea to have a lid. I know AquaAurora lost a puffer to jumping. It really cuts down on the evaporation so your heater functions more efficientlly, you don't have to top off as often and you don't get dust or household chemicals in the tank.


----------



## Julie7778 (Mar 20, 2015)

DaytonBetta said:


> Hi! I like your journal. $23 seems like way too much for a dwarf puffer. I think mine were less than $6 each. Maybe keep calling the store occasionally and have a couple friends call inquiring. If they know there is a demand maybe they'll start carrying them.
> 
> Personally, I think it's always a good idea to have a lid. I know AquaAurora lost a puffer to jumping. It really cuts down on the evaporation so your heater functions more efficientlly, you don't have to top off as often and you don't get dust or household chemicals in the tank.


Thanks  I loved reading yours! & Yeah I know! I was so surprised when they told me they were $23 I read that they used to buy theirs for under $10 at Walmart (this was obviously years ago) but still, so disappointing. Where did you buy your Dwarf Puffers?

Yeah, I would prefer to have a lid. You never know if they'll jump. I'm just a bit frustrated because all the lids are so expensive and Low Light. I think I'll most likely return the light I have now. (I have to anyways since the controller doesn't work) but I'm paranoid because I'm pretty sure big als is exchange only.


----------



## DaytonBetta (Feb 4, 2014)

I got mine at a local fish store. 

The hinged glass tops usually aren't too expensive. Then you can set or hang whatever light you like above it. You might try looking on Craig's List for aquarium supplies. Also join a local fish community, many have facebook pages. I've gotten all my tanks free or very low cost through friends or Craig's list. I have two extra hoods for 29g, various filters, heaters, etc. in my basement right now.


----------



## Julie7778 (Mar 20, 2015)

DaytonBetta said:


> I got mine at a local fish store.
> 
> The hinged glass tops usually aren't too expensive. Then you can set or hang whatever light you like above it. You might try looking on Craig's List for aquarium supplies. Also join a local fish community, many have facebook pages. I've gotten all my tanks free or very low cost through friends or Craig's list. I have two extra hoods for 29g, various filters, heaters, etc. in my basement right now.


Wow! I'm jealous, no one I know is interested in fish. I actually only have one friend who had fish but wanted them to die because she hated them (2 guppies with a goldfish...in a 10 gallon tank *facepalm*) I told her how that doesn't work and she was surprised I knew so much about it. Then my other friend has a betta in a 0.5g soo... 

I am from Canada and not a lot of people use craigslist. I constantly look on kijiji but they only sell the tank WITH hood and not separately. Now I'm panicking because I want to return the light I got and it says exchange only. Big Als didnt have many good hoods other than the really pricey ones.


----------



## Julie7778 (Mar 20, 2015)

So, I think I made a decision. I'm not positive (typical) but I think I want to divide the 10 gallon into 3 sections. I have enough plants to block the view (I can always buy more too) and I see everyone on here with so many bettas and I'm jealous XD I think I'm coming closer to getting a dumbo betta thanks to a few generous people. I'm still speaking to the guy with my *dream betta* But it isnt %100 sure yet. So our plan is to meet somewhere half way for both of us and I pay a bit more than the asking price (originally $30 but I offered $40) he offered that since we are both driving a bit I could get another betta from him. He said on Wednesday he can send some pics, I am pretty sure he has more dumbos but I'm not positive. Depends on how much more he wants for another. I'll post pics once I see them! If I got 2 dumbos I would die! Im really excited. With the plan of dividing the 10g, the light I got wont work. I need a lid, or some sort of thing that will fit my 10 gallon so no jumps will happen. Oh god, imagine 3 bettas with pretty much access to eachother... Im just nervous as I said before I dont know if Big Als accepts returns. On the receipt it said exchange only. I hope I can return the light since it was like $69.99 x_x I was thinking I could get the measurements for the tank and get a piece of plastic or glass or im not sure cut out to fit from home depot or wherever. Any tips would be great. My mind is kinda all over the place. For the 5 gallon I could buy 1 dwarf puffer and put him in there. Overall, this plan is cheaper and I think more convenient. This whole set up would most likely be under $100 and the one where I order puffers is above $100. I'm trying to save up and this will be my last big fish project for a bit until I save more. Well thats just a mess of thoughts for you guys to read!


----------



## Julie7778 (Mar 20, 2015)

This will be me rambling but, man. I cant wait till I have my own house. I want to get one of those 5 section tanks and I'll have 5 bettas in it :') In addition, I'll have a 55 gallon OR bigger if possible (laater on). I hope I have a great spot in the living room of an apartment where I can put the bettas. My options are so limited with what I have now. I have my 20 gallon in my room on my desk. It was my first tank, community tank which I enjoy but I kinda wish I could transform it into a 20 gallon long for bettas xD I have a small, idk what I would call it, maybe a tv stand for a small tv. But its not far off the ground and thats where my 10 gallon is. Its kind of annoying I have to sit down on the floor to look at it. Then I have the 5 gallon on a stand in our family room. I don't think a big tank would go good here I admit. But if I could redo my room I would have a whole new design xD Well anyways, going to go give kiko some frozen bloodworms!


----------



## Julie7778 (Mar 20, 2015)

Hey guys. I have a question, I want to get this hood for my 10 gallon: 
http://www.petsmart.ca/fish/lightin...-catid-300015?var_id=36-16538&_t=pfm=category
And this light:
http://www.petsmart.ca/fish/lightin...d36-16442/cat-36-catid-300015?var_id=36-16442
Do you think these lights will be good enough for my plants? They said Low Light at the store. If you know any other hoods and lights for a 10 gallon tank please send me the links so I can see


----------



## Julie7778 (Mar 20, 2015)

I think if I have time this week I'll do a little "test" with Kiko. I'll put one of my community fish on the other side. Maybe the male swordtail. I will be there prepared with my net in case of an attack. I just want to see how Kiko will act with another fish on the other side. Depending on his reaction it will affect my whole plan xD soo.. Kiko please don't be vicious.


----------



## Julie7778 (Mar 20, 2015)

This week is going tobe a busy Week, I have so much to do with school. I'm getting really excited to divide the tank and get more bettas. I think I'm coming closer to getting a dumbo betta  I have been reading a lot of journals and I hope mine is like that one day. It's hard to update constantly with only one betta and a community tank xd I need to head to the dollar store soon to buy the mesh and binders for the dividers. I wish I had an exact measurement for the mesh, mine seem either too small or to big/curved in the middle when I cut it and can't seem to get it right. I think this weekend I'm going to return my light. I want to buy an actual cover and light, at the moment I'm using lights from Ikea and no cover XD Jeez. I'll try to update some more soon.


----------



## Julie7778 (Mar 20, 2015)

I was watching Kiko and my dad came in and went to point at him and Kiko freaked out! Then once my dad left I put my finger up to him and he just flared at me xD so adorable. I think Kiko has more red. My parents told me and I looked and its true! I'm sorry I haven't posted many pics. I have to take them from my phone, email them to my laptop and then post them xD it's a pain. I'm not sure if anyone is following along anyways but I like writing all the things that happen throughout the time and I can see how things changed. If I even look back a week or two you can see how much the 10 gallon has changed  

I'm supposed to get a message from the people with dumbo bettas today or tomorrow so I'll update any news related to actually buying the new bettas. I'm really nervous but excited  hope everything turns out good for me.


----------



## Julie7778 (Mar 20, 2015)

Guys I'm so excited! I might be getting dumbo bettas soon. I'm not sure 1 or 2 but the guy Is willing to sell me 2. He sent me pics of the options which I'll attach later when I go on my laptop  I already know which one I want but he also showed 3 more which I'm not 100% sure which I want. I really think I might finally get my dumbo bettas :')


----------



## Julie7778 (Mar 20, 2015)

I just wanted to share these pics of the dumbo bettas I plan on getting. I want to get 2. The one I'm getting for sure are the last two pictures. I have no idea what other one I want so any advice or tips would be great. 

I like this guy, he is $25.








I have never had a plakat, and the guy said he is really speedy and hard to take pics of. I'm not sure if a divided tank is best for him if hes super active. ($10)








And finally.................. the one I am in love with ($30-$40)
















the drive might be about 30mins-1 hour. I still have to convince my mom to take me.. I'm nervous. I don't want to tell her the price. But if she loves me she'll understand :lol: I know these aren't breeding perfect bettas but I'll love their company


----------



## Julie7778 (Mar 20, 2015)

Happy one month for Kiko! Here are some pics  I hope he handles the change well. He'll always be my first betta and i hope he lives a long time. I can almost guarantee some will be sideways, sorry in advance. 
View attachment 539778


View attachment 539786


View attachment 539794


View attachment 539802


View attachment 539810


View attachment 539842


View attachment 539834


View attachment 539826


View attachment 539818


idk why they aren't appearing but click it  He made a bubble nest, its small but he barley ever makes them xD


----------



## Julie7778 (Mar 20, 2015)

Typical me, it's 11:11 pm and I decide I might only divide my 10 g into 2. As you all know I was going to divide it to 3 sections and have my 5 gallon for a dwarf puffer. But I don't want to order them and I'm not sure if I can care for it as well. So I will be probably putting Kiko in the 5 gallon (still need to see how the fish react In a divided tank. I might be doing a switch depending on that. If I do come across a betta I really like I can divide the 10 g to 3 or use my old 2.5 Gallon. Oh god... It's happening. Betta obsession.


----------



## Julie7778 (Mar 20, 2015)

Quick little update: I'm pretty nervous, huge rainfall and it's thundering and lots of lightning. I just don't want the power to go out, all my tanks heaters and filters would stop working and I'm not sure how to handle that especially if it happens over night. Wish me luck. 

As for the fish, I'm getting 2 bettas. The one I fell in love with and one I haven't posted on this thread. I'll post a pic tomorrow. He' s a beauty  they'll be in a split 10 gallon. I just need to double check With my mom that she's okay to drive there, if so, I can probably go get them this Sunday. If not, next. I'm very excited. I think I might stop by the store to get the mesh and divider supplies. It's only about a 10 minute walk but it's pouring rain lately. *Lightning flashes so bright I see my backyard* sigh. Well I've been trying to think of names for the 2 dumbos I'm getting, any tips are appreciated. I have to see their personalities first before I make a decision of course!


----------



## SiameseFightingArt (Jun 17, 2014)

I would be careful with betta buying. One turns to five then five turns to ten and ten turns to fifty.


----------



## Julie7778 (Mar 20, 2015)

SiameseFightingArt said:


> I would be careful with betta buying. One turns to five then five turns to ten and ten turns to fifty.


I know, I know.. I hope. I'm going from 1 betta to 3 and I'm a bit nervous. 

Anyways,

Heres a pic of the betta I'm getting I haven't posted on this thread yet. 









I moved Kiko back to his 5 gallon, I think hes acting fine. I want to add plants because I feel bad he had so many and now hes down to fake. I'm going to Big ALs to return the lights. My dad fixed my hood so I'm glad I don't have to buy a new one and waste $40... So, I'm going to see if they have more bettas in stock just cause of curiosity. Last time they had the new set up and only about 5 bettas. I'm going to most likely buy lights for the hood and plants for the 10g and kiko too.


----------



## Julie7778 (Mar 20, 2015)

I went to big als and petsmart and got some new fish stuff  update with pics later today.


----------



## Julie7778 (Mar 20, 2015)

Hello everyone! So I forgot to post and was busy. So here's an update on all the things I got. So I got a refund for the broken light, I got these lights that fit into my old hood which my dad fixed  im so happy I don't have to spend like $40 on a new hood! While I was there I also got a new addition..... Not a betta.. 6 cherry shrimp! They're adorable. I never saw them at big als until today. Speaking of bettas.. I was so upset. I saw the same one from last week which was already dying. It's still there laying on its side.. Barley breathing. Ugh, cruel... I got more plants and some Wisteria for the 10g. I also got some Singapore moss (6.99). I added the divider because my 2 Bettas are coming home tomorrow :') I wish I could keep the cherry shrimp with them, but I doubt they'll survive xD so they'll go back in the 20 gallon. My mom also got me 2 guppies as a gift which are swimming beautifully in my 20g. So here's some pics from all the stuff I bought! 

This is a nice betta I saw, his colors were so pretty in person.


----------



## Julie7778 (Mar 20, 2015)

here are 2 pics of the guppies. the turquoise one and the one with a long double tail.


----------



## Julie7778 (Mar 20, 2015)

I'm so excited/ panicked. My dad told me his friend is selling his 75 and 40 gallon tanks WITH stands. They told me not to get excited because they're probably expensive and I'm low on money... Damn. I really hope I can get either one.


----------



## Julie7778 (Mar 20, 2015)

Tomorrow is the day I'm picking up my new guys  wish me luck. I have a bin I'm taking that I put towels in and it will hold their cups in place during the drive and hopefully keep them warm. $55 for 2 gorgeous bettas :') not bad at all.


----------



## Julie7778 (Mar 20, 2015)

*Welcome Dennis *

The 2 guys came home yesterday! Wow, they're beautiful. I love them even more in person. Be prepared for a bunch of pictures! 

This is when I first picked them up and them in their box.








Acclimating them. I was glad to see they were in bigger containers. I dont get why petstores cant do this. 








This is Dennis  My sister helped me name him. His big ears remind her of a dinosaur in Jurassic Park that killed a guy named Dennis haha.








I'm a bit worried about him, he isn't super active and mainly hides in the plants and gets stuck -.- but he wiggles through. His one eye might be blind. If you want more info check in the emergencies, I made a thread there.


----------



## Julie7778 (Mar 20, 2015)

*Welcome No Name! *

This is the other betta I got, for now he doesn't have a name. Any suggestions? He seems a lot more active and was flaring so much at the heater at first xD


----------



## Julie7778 (Mar 20, 2015)

Dennis made a bubble nest, I'm so happy, he didn't seem that happy but he is being a bit more active :')


----------



## SiameseFightingArt (Jun 17, 2014)

give Dennis some time to get used to his surroundings. What I have noticed with blind bettas are new is that they tend to crash into objects and also bump into the glass.


----------



## Julie7778 (Mar 20, 2015)

SiameseFightingArt said:


> give Dennis some time to get used to his surroundings. What I have noticed with blind bettas are new is that they tend to crash into objects and also bump into the glass.


Thanks. I'm just nervous! Do you think him being blind in one eye will shorten his life span?


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

Blind bettas when given proper care will live as long as those with sight. The key things to do: remove any large rough objects like fake decor (caves), rocks, and driftwood that they can hurt themselves on or get stuck in. Live plants are best since they won't hurt the fins and can't really trap the betta (they can wiggle loose). Don't change its tank often as its would have to relearn where what is and its a bit harder being blind. Lastly establish a regime for feeding, give the fish non visual ques to know when to come to the surface and eat (tapping on the glass 3x or lightly splashing the surface at the feeding spot... My going-blind boy comes from the sound of the lid being moved, and swims off (knowing foods done) when he hears the lid put back on.. Unless he's sitting there trying to beg for some extra (he's such a pig)). Always feed in the same spot so it can find food easier. I've seen someone on here use what looked like the tube/ring and suction cup portion of a worm feeder, trainer thier going-blind betta to feed from inside that small ring which keeps food from floating away.


----------



## Julie7778 (Mar 20, 2015)

Aqua Aurora said:


> Blind bettas when given proper care will live as long as those with sight. The key things to do: remove any large rough objects like fake decor (caves), rocks, and driftwood that they can hurt themselves on or get stuck in. Live plants are best since they won't hurt the fins and can't really trap the betta (they can wiggle loose). Don't change its tank often as its would have to relearn where what is and its a bit harder being blind. Lastly establish a regime for feeding, give the fish non visual ques to know when to come to the surface and eat (tapping on the glass 3x or lightly splashing the surface at the feeding spot... My going-blind boy comes from the sound of the lid being moved, and swims off (knowing foods done) when he hears the lid put back on.. Unless he's sitting there trying to beg for some extra (he's such a pig)). Always feed in the same spot so it can find food easier. I've seen someone on here use what looked like the tube/ring and suction cup portion of a worm feeder, trainer thier going-blind betta to feed from inside that small ring which keeps food from floating away.


Thanks for all the information! I noticed when I open the feeding lid he goes there so he comes and if not I put my finger in the water and he comes. I'm not sure if he's blind, clumsy or what. It's weird he doesn't like bloodworms... Only pellets. When I gave him bloodworms he spit it out and ignored it and then I have him a pellet and he ate it. He's an odd one xD


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy (Mar 28, 2015)

Dennis is SUPER cute! Jealous! (I REALLY want a dumbo, I've never had one)
This journal is great- keep doing what your doing! I feel like we are really similar, all I do is think about my fish (and my other pets, but mostly them these days), and I always want more, more, MORE!  It's an addiction we have, a dangerous one.


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

Every fish is different but all my fish eat everything I've put in so far.
Some people soak foods in garlic extract to try to get fish to eat them (if the food was previously rejected), garlic is also good for the immune system. If you don't already have a bottle of extract but have garlic cloves you can make your own with a simple jar + lid or a glass with cling wrap (or sandwich bag) and rubber/hair band. Just de-shell a few cloves of garlic, add tap water, seal glass/jar with real or make shift lid and put in the fridge over night. Next day the water should smell like garlic. If you worry about chlorine, pour a little of the home made extract into a separate cup/bowl and dechlorinate it before soaking food. Btw storing de-shelled garlic cloves in water in the fridge makes them last longer than just out on the counter ^^
Don't use pre-made diced garlics in liquid-the preservatives used are not good for fish-but you can check ingredients... if its not "water and garlic" don't use it for fish).


----------



## Julie7778 (Mar 20, 2015)

THATDragonLovesBettas said:


> Dennis is SUPER cute! Jealous! (I REALLY want a dumbo, I've never had one)
> This journal is great- keep doing what your doing! I feel like we are really similar, all I do is think about my fish (and my other pets, but mostly them these days), and I always want more, more, MORE!  It's an addiction we have, a dangerous one.


Thank you so much ! Yeah, I love dumbos! I was looking for some forever and finally found these guys. Yeah it's like I would rather go to the pet store than shopping! My friends/ family think I'm kinda weird with my fish but oh well!


----------



## Julie7778 (Mar 20, 2015)

Aqua Aurora said:


> Every fish is different but all my fish eat everything I've put in so far.
> Some people soak foods in garlic extract to try to get fish to eat them (if the food was previously rejected), garlic is also good for the immune system. If you don't already have a bottle of extract but have garlic cloves you can make your own with a simple jar + lid or a glass with cling wrap (or sandwich bag) and rubber/hair band. Just de-shell a few cloves of garlic, add tap water, seal glass/jar with real or make shift lid and put in the fridge over night. Next day the water should smell like garlic. If you worry about chlorine, pour a little of the home made extract into a separate cup/bowl and dechlorinate it before soaking food. Btw storing de-shelled garlic cloves in water in the fridge makes them last longer than just out on the counter ^^
> Don't use pre-made diced garlics in liquid-the preservatives used are not good for fish-but you can check ingredients... if its not "water and garlic" don't use it for fish).


Wow I've never heard about this! Thanks so much. Yeah I was so surprised when Dennis spit out the bloodworm.. All my other fish love them!


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy (Mar 28, 2015)

Julie7778 said:


> Thank you so much ! Yeah, I love dumbos! I was looking for some forever and finally found these guys. Yeah it's like I would rather go to the pet store than shopping! My friends/ family think I'm kinda weird with my fish but oh well!


My family thinks I'm "overkill" with water changes, which I don't even do enough of. :roll:
And YUP _whenever_ we go out my question is: "Can we go in (whatever pet store is closest)?" I like to think of it as a running joke, but my parents just roll their eyes and get annoyed. ~and of course the answer is no sigh~ XD


----------



## Julie7778 (Mar 20, 2015)

THATDragonLovesBettas said:


> My family thinks I'm "overkill" with water changes, which I don't even do enough of. :roll:
> And YUP _whenever_ we go out my question is: "Can we go in (whatever pet store is closest)?" I like to think of it as a running joke, but my parents just roll their eyes and get annoyed. ~and of course the answer is no sigh~ XD


Sigh, I feel like they never understand.. I'm kinda lucky my dad used to own fish so he understands but my mom thinks im "wasting" my money.. i love petstores


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy (Mar 28, 2015)

My mom is mildly bit with the betta bug, so she's defiantly more understanding about it. My dad, on the other hand, says "I had a ton of fish in a 10 gallon when I was a kid, and I never did water changes, and they were fine!" .... Maybe they stayed alive dad, but I doubt they were happy! That's why I love this site, all of us love this fantastic but often misunderstood hobby of fishkeeping.


----------



## Julie7778 (Mar 20, 2015)

THATDragonLovesBettas said:


> My mom is mildly bit with the betta bug, so she's defiantly more understanding about it. My dad, on the other hand, says "I had a ton of fish in a 10 gallon when I was a kid, and I never did water changes, and they were fine!" .... Maybe they stayed alive dad, but I doubt they were happy! That's why I love this site, all of us love this fantastic but often misunderstood hobby of fishkeeping.


That's very true! Like I could easily do some cruel things such as keeping a betta in a bowl my friend gave me. But i wouldn't because I learned so much on here about how to let your betta thrive! 


On a sucky note... The ones new unnamed betta has started fin biting I think. Sigh........


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy (Mar 28, 2015)

Oooph, I hope it's not fin biting. :/ if so, good luck! Maybe you could start a thread in the care section, see if anyone has any suggestions.


----------



## Axeria (Feb 6, 2015)

Oh I hope its not finbiting, it can be hard to get them to stop...

Subbing!


----------



## Julie7778 (Mar 20, 2015)

Unfortunately he is  I can't imagine anything sharp that could rip it, plants are all natural and a rock for bettas is smooth. I'll post a pic soon  

Kiko is also fin biting. I think he liked the 10 g to himself and now that he's back into his 5g he isn't as happy. I need to put some plants in for him that are live.

Dennis surprisingly the one who I thought was the most weak is happiest, building a bubble nest and no fin biting. 

20g, all lively like always. I want to buy more cherry shrimp! 

Thank you Axeria and dragon for your comments! I will post in the care section about his tail biting. Hopefully I can somehow make him recover  thanks for subbing too


----------



## Julie7778 (Mar 20, 2015)

This may be a Mini rant. I was browsing Kijiji (Canadian Craig's list) and it makes me so mad. There are so many good deals that I can't buy because I still live with my parents. I saw a 10 g for $10 that came with a nice hood. 2 of them if I could I'd go right now and buy them. I would make/ buy a stand and set them all up together. I have room , then I see so many 40 g-75g which are good deals that come with everything and I still can't buy it. If I had enough money right now I would buy it. When I get my own house/apartment this hobby may get out of control :$...


----------



## Julie7778 (Mar 20, 2015)

No name decided to bite his fins................. >:/ 








No joke, best picture I got of Kiko. He is so speedy and active. He also is a fin biter. 








Dennis Being a model like always! 








I'm going to do Dennis & No names first water change while theyre here so wish me luck. Kiko will get his done too and maybe the 20g if im not lazy....


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy (Mar 28, 2015)

Cute (but also bold) fishies!
And yeah... I always imagine my living space full of fish tanks and an assortment of other pets. Right now, if my parents let me/I had the money, I'd probably have: a 10 gallon Dwarf Puffer tank (you gave me the idea- they're so cute!), my 29 gallon upgrade from my ten gallon completely setup (right now I only have the bare essentials-tank, heater, filter, gravel), a ten gallon giant betta tank, a baby betta from petco, a crested gecko terrarium, and zebra finches! Most of these are happening with time, but my mom probably won't let me have the cresties, and my dad won't let me have the zebra finches (he has something against birds; I have no idea why :roll


----------



## Julie7778 (Mar 20, 2015)

THATDragonLovesBettas said:


> Cute (but also bold) fishies!
> And yeah... I always imagine my living space full of fish tanks and an assortment of other pets. Right now, if my parents let me/I had the money, I'd probably have: a 10 gallon Dwarf Puffer tank (you gave me the idea- they're so cute!), my 29 gallon upgrade from my ten gallon completely setup (right now I only have the bare essentials-tank, heater, filter, gravel), a ten gallon giant betta tank, a baby betta from petco, a crested gecko terrarium, and zebra finches! Most of these are happening with time, but my mom probably won't let me have the cresties, and my dad won't let me have the zebra finches (he has something against birds; I have no idea why :roll


So many possibilities x_x your idea sounds great! When I have my own house I for sure I'll have a puffer tank. Or if my store ever starts selling them. They seem adorable! Sounds like a great plan! I used to have zebra finches, they were adorable xD but I had to give them away, my sister hated them so much because of the sound and she wants to cook them like chicken >_> but my friend has them now. If I could right now I would have a small shrimp tank, 20 gallon puffer tank, a lot of bettas in who knows what size and a 40-75 gallon tank for who knows what! Fish have become a great part in my life. Something I look forward to, I also have a dog named Mika  she's almost 8 and I've had her for so long!


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy (Mar 28, 2015)

GASP _she threatened to cook them!?_ 
Lucky, you had zebra finches! I actually look forward to hearing them sing if I ~ever~ got them. Fish are always on my mind- they're pretty much one of four focal points of my life ;D
You know, that should be a thread; people talking about what pets they would get if they could. Who knows, maybe I'll start it!


----------



## Julie7778 (Mar 20, 2015)

THATDragonLovesBettas said:


> GASP _she threatened to cook them!?_
> Lucky, you had zebra finches! I actually look forward to hearing them sing if I ~ever~ got them. Fish are always on my mind- they're pretty much one of four focal points of my life ;D
> You know, that should be a thread; people talking about what pets they would get if they could. Who knows, maybe I'll start it!


Yeah, my sister is a bit vicious... Haha, and that sounds like a great idea! Tell me if you do  I'd love to talk about all my dream tank ideas!


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy (Mar 28, 2015)

Started it! It's in the Lounge section!


----------



## Julie7778 (Mar 20, 2015)

THATDragonLovesBettas said:


> Started it! It's in the Lounge section!


Can't wait to Check it out!


----------



## Julie7778 (Mar 20, 2015)

New picture update! Sorry I haven't posted much. 


Here is no name! Ugh, someone please help me name him x_x his tail is growing back a bit 
























Dennis wasn't very photogenic today... I started a thread on his eye, he might have popeye :|
























Heres the tank and a pic of dennis and no name, some of the wisteria came out. Its hard to plant things since I barley have gravel..

















Kiko, ugh why did he bite his fins  He's so feisty, i put my finger above the feeding hole and he jumped hahah. I hope to plant his tank later in the future, only live plants he has is java fern

































The 20g, dont get me started :evil: this wood is making my water look so yellow :/ I decided to post a pic because I'm doing a water change today so I can show the difference.


----------



## Julie7778 (Mar 20, 2015)

*Possible Shrimp tank..?*

I have been thinking, during the short period of time I had my 6 red cherry shrimp in the 10 gallon and they were so active and happy. Now in my 20g I barley see them.. I saw the "Fluval Nano Shrimp Habitat" I really want to buy it, I only saw it at petculture and cant remember the price. I hope no one bought it but I'm pretty sure it was under $100 and I really liked it. It would be a cute fun tank. It is almost 8 gallons. People say you could have 100 in a 10 gallon, I was thinking I'd start off with my six if theyre still alive... and then Ill get 6 more. Hopefully, they'll breed and in the end I'll have a bunch of shrimplets swimming around! I heard they have bred successfully in this and the kit comes with a lot of stuff. I'm just worried about the Styrofoam background because apparently it doesn't stay on well. Also, I hope it comes with a good amount of gravel. I'm getting a bit ahead of myself, I was thinking of reorganizing my room which i currently have the 10g & 20g in. If I moved my bed sideways against the other wall I could have my 10g and 20g beside eachother against the wall, and then on the other side I could mmove my night table a bit away from my bed (I'm worried I'd hit it over at night) and put the shrimp tank there. it wouldn't be that much work, as long as I did it during a water change while the tanks aren't very full. oh my, sorry about this little rant.. Once I save up more money I know what I'm buying :lol:


----------



## Julie7778 (Mar 20, 2015)

My 20g looks so clear :') I will post a pic tomorrow!


----------



## Julie7778 (Mar 20, 2015)

Ugh, I'm really frustrated. I remember seeing that shrimp kit at pet culture and now I think it's discontinued so that was most likely the last one. Who knows if it's still there, I don't know when I can go to even check.. If it isn't there I'll have to order one which will be over $100 when I saw it for under $100 there. I even pointed it out to my dad at the time before I did research because I liked the look of it. I'm just really mad I didn't go and check, I'm considering biking their tomorrow and seeing.


----------



## FinnyNina (Apr 19, 2015)

Have you named Noname yet? To me, he looks like Cuprite, the gemstone. Looks like this:


----------



## Julie7778 (Mar 20, 2015)

FinnyNina said:


> Have you named Noname yet? To me, he looks like Cuprite, the gemstone. Looks like this:


I haven't yet! That's a good idea maybe I will  thanks.


----------



## Julie7778 (Mar 20, 2015)

I started a thread on shrimps. Any comments ?

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?p=6047338#post6047338


----------



## Julie7778 (Mar 20, 2015)

So I saw a 40 gallon tank that has a lid, lights, filter and a few other things for $100! I think that's pretty good, I'm pretty sure it's more like 50 gallons when I used the gallon calculator. I would need to get a stand, or build one but it would look pretty crappy.. A stand at petsmart is about $180 so that sucks, but I plan (if I do get it) to do this slowly, save some money so I can do the best I can.


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy (Mar 28, 2015)

That's fantastic! I hope you can get it! If so... I'm JEALOUS!! I mean, my biggest tank is a 29 gallon, and it's only just being set up now.. :-D
Joking. ;-) But seriously, I'm excited for you! Keep us updated...


----------



## Julie7778 (Mar 20, 2015)

THATDragonLovesBettas said:


> That's fantastic! I hope you can get it! If so... I'm JEALOUS!! I mean, my biggest tank is a 29 gallon, and it's only just being set up now.. :-D
> Joking. ;-) But seriously, I'm excited for you! Keep us updated...


I will, I'm excited too! I confronted my mom about the idea and she wasn't so mad about it (as long as I sold my 20g) but when I told her the tanks didn't come with stands she's like "ITLL BE TOO EXPENSIVE." So I'm waiting on info from my dads friend because his came with a stand. 

My plan is to buy it if it's a good deal, If I have enough I'll buy it and then sell my 20g after a few weeks when I earned more money so I can buy new sand/gravel and driftwood, then I'll add the plants from my 20 and start preparing the 20 for sale once I have the fish cycled into the other tank. 

If I don't have the money I'll ask my parents to help pay for it and I'll pay them back, it'll be a bit slower but hopefully my dad can get a good deal. The guy who's selling it is on vacation so I have to wait a bit to find out. 

I rearranged my room ;-) my bed used to take up a lot of space on the one wall so I turned it up against the other wall and now it's as if I have a whole wall space on my wall. I'm not sure if it'll be enough room width wise but if it isn't I can push my bed against the window more which will ensure I have space. Man I'm excited :-D


----------



## Julie7778 (Mar 20, 2015)

Clumsy me, I just realized I was supposed to post a picture of the 20g. I'll do that soon :lol:


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy (Mar 28, 2015)

Yay! Sounds like you thought about it a lot..
It seems like a great deal to me, what does it include exactly?
Also, I don't think I'm going to wait to be able to post pics for my journal-so I'm probably going to start it today.I'll tell you when/if I do.


----------



## claxtongal (Apr 25, 2015)

I think it looks great love it!


----------



## Julie7778 (Mar 20, 2015)

So The used tank I want to get includes:
65 gallon tank (70 gallon when I used the gallon calculator)
Stand 
Fluval® External 206 Canister Filter (no idea how to use it)
Heater 
White sand 
Marineland LED double bright lighting system (199.99) 
Air pump 

All that for *$180*
Even better the guy lives in my area so I don't have to drive far at all! 

To convince my parents I added up how much all this would be from Petsmart and it ended up being $969.35... They better agree to this.


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy (Mar 28, 2015)

Whoa!!! :shock:
Wait, I thought it _didn't_ come with a stand?
But wow, just.. wow. It literaly comes with everything you need!
mg: I'm even more excited for you!! :greenyay:


----------



## Julie7778 (Mar 20, 2015)

I'm feeling kinda down, I showed my mother the ad and she thinks the stand has rust and it might have permanent water splash stains on the outside. Either way I can't pass up an opportunity like this, but now I'm worried. Apparently the filter is only for 40 gallons too. Ugh this sucks...


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy (Mar 28, 2015)

Well... does that mean the stand could break? I mean, if it can still function it won't look good but you wouldn't have to buy an expensive stand? And filter wise, I think you could get another filter rated for a 30 gallon and filtration would be covered..? It sucks, just trying to think positively. :/
I agree, I don't think you should pass this up, not if you can help it.


----------



## Julie7778 (Mar 20, 2015)

THATDragonLovesBettas said:


> Well... does that mean the stand could break? I mean, if it can still function it won't look good but you wouldn't have to buy an expensive stand? And filter wise, I think you could get another filter rated for a 30 gallon and filtration would be covered..? It sucks, just trying to think positively. :/
> I agree, I don't think you should pass this up, not if you can help it.


I asked the guy About the "rust" and he said it isn't, he said he'll get a pic of it today. So I found another tank 55 gallon wih everything and a stand for $100... My moms reaction: that's not a fish stand it's too low. She thinks $100 is still expensive for a 55 gallon tank she is insane. 

My dads friend wants tot sell his 45 g still but with the chicilids which I can't care for so hopefully he sells them. He plans to send pics of the tank and everything and tell us a price today. 

My mother is being very annoying about the topic. 

So... Very... Frustrating. 

Thanks for the positive comments Dragon!


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy (Mar 28, 2015)

I think if your buying the 70 Gallon you should make sure it's not rust;as in you might have to look at it in person. Didn't you tell her just how expensive it would be to buy all of this new? I mean, I'm only setting up a 29 gallon and its pretty expensive. I hope you end up with one of these big tanks. And that your mom is supportive. :/
Also, I was looking on craigslist for cheep aquarium supplies and found a listing for a FREE 60 gallon with all of the stuff with it!! Of course, this was posted 26 days ago, so it was probably already taken- but still! I'm going to email him- wish me luck!


----------



## Julie7778 (Mar 20, 2015)

WOW GOOD LUCK! Btw it turned out it wasn't rust. But, my mom and I made an agreement. So today we went shopping and I remembered the shrimp kit I saw (Fluval EBI) I saw it still there and I was like WOW. omg... So my mom told me if I get this instead one day (for my birthday which is in September she might get me a 55 gallon) I was like WHATTTTTTT okay, so I pretty much will wait until then. My parents rather me have a new one. 

So little quick update. I did some amazing shopping today. Can't wait to post pics!


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy (Mar 28, 2015)

Just emailed him. Ill just have to wait and see... (UGH waiting SUCKS)
WOWW that's awesome! Ha ha, your reaction though.. XD
My fish are in the 29 gallon! They're so happy in there... (sorry for hijacking your journal;I was typing up my own when it deleted itself! I got really annoyed cuz it was a long post and I haven't re-typed it since)


----------



## Julie7778 (Mar 20, 2015)

What fish do you have in there?


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy (Mar 28, 2015)

No new fish yet, just the ones moved over from the 10 gallon-
1 black skirt tetra (?)
1 diamond tetra
1 kuhli Loach
2 harlequin rasboras
4 neon tetras
Yeah, I BOUGHT TWO KUHLI LOACHES a couple of months ago but one LITERALLY DISAPEARED. He/she wasn't in the filter (like I thought/hoped), nor in the gravel, which wasn't really a possibility anyway because he would've come out when we were siphoning. I've read they're escape artists, but there's NO dead body ANYWHERE around the tank. :/ so that'll forever be a mystery. 
I think my mom is going to buy me some kuhlis and some fake plants (to fill up some of the empty space) today, which is good because I'm pretty much broke; I still need a lid.


----------



## Julie7778 (Mar 20, 2015)

I jUst searched up the kuhli loaches! Those are cool. Are they community fish? 

I'm going to post some updates from yesterday soon!


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy (Mar 28, 2015)

Looking forward to it!
They're SO cool right! They're probably my favorite fish. They look like teeny tiny eels! Yeah, they're peaceful bottom dwellers that like being in groups of 5 or more. They're kinda shy and also nocturnal, but if you give them good hides/cover, you should see them squiggling around! Also look for them in the morning; that's when I see Lightning most (I'll probably see him more when he's a group). Oh yeah, like i said before, they're escape artists.
Actually, this guy at the pet store was telling me how when a friend of his was giving his gravel to him, he found an alive Kuhli in it! It was a bag full of wet gravel that went in a hour long car ride! (The guy giving away the gravel had them)


----------



## Julie7778 (Mar 20, 2015)

Yesterday I had a pretty fun day. While driving by I found an aquarium store I had never known it even existed. It's the best one I've seen, better than big als. They had so much! I can't even name it all. They had so much things other stores didn't have! I saw some nice aquascpaing rocks, fluval shrimp gravel and SHRIMPS. Not normal RCS, so many different types of shrimp. Blue, orange, red crystal etc. I'd have to order these and now I can buy them. They also had an AMAZING selection of bettas. Beautiful, some looked almost as good as aquabid. They had very beautiful healthy plants! I bought some and they were cheap too. But I'm going back today to get some stuff...

That leads me to when I went to petsmart and they had cabomba for $1.89 I believe, which is really cheap. They had big clumps of them and I bought 2. I usually don't buy from petsmart. While looking at fish I saw this little guy. He came home with me  He is adorable. 

Finally, I went to petculture. Remember the Fluval EBI shrimp kit I saw? IT WAS THERE. $69.00 I was amazed. it wasn't even in the package, we asked the lady and this was the last one (it is discontinued) Without thought I was like "perfect, ill take it" My mom convinced me to get this for now instead of a 55 gallon. But she hinted at getting it for my birthday in September. The kit didn't come with the filter or light so I have to get that. But in the end I got it for $55+tax. I'm kinda nervous and need some advice, it came with food andit expired 2013. But it was sealed shut with the shiny wrap over it and the lid tight. is it good? 

In the pictures you can see the gravel was HORRIBLE. I always wash gravel and never saw it this bad. I had to clean it and dump it honestly 15 times. it still isn't completely clear... :lol: I didnt want to put it in the tank until I have a filter and I want to go to the new aquarium store to get another bag of gravel. I dont know if I should get the 2 lb or 4 lb bag. I am not sure how I wanna design the tank. I feel like thats all I need to say now, I'll probably remember more later! Im super happy. 

Btw, on the 20g im not leaving all those plants there! its just so they get good light.


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy (Mar 28, 2015)

Thasss cool. Three fish stores in a row.. :-D
That fish you got is adorable, I might get one myself. What is it?
Also, your 20 gallon looks awesome. (I like all the plants in there; if it were me I wouldn't even move them out)


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

THATDragonLovesBettas said:


> Thasss cool. Three fish stores in a row.. :-D
> That fish you got is adorable, I might get one myself. What is it?
> Also, your 20 gallon looks awesome. (I like all the plants in there; if it were me I wouldn't even move them out)


The fish in the first two photos is a false julii cory, often miss sold as julli cory (but 85%+ of those are actually false jullis). Its a schoaling fish and should be in groups of 6 minimum, they do best in mid 70sF range, going over 78F can shorten their lifespan. Cory are scavengers, eating leftover fish food (flake, pellet, and frozen meaty bits), mine also eat algae wafers (not algae) and blanched veggies-make sure they get enough food and its not all eaten by other fish first. They sift through the very top bit of substrate looking for food so its best to have non rough substrate (sand is better than gravel-but even some sands are rough and cut), a rough substrate will damage their barbels which can lead to infection. The cory in the photos above has had its barbels worn off.. hopefully they'll grow back rather than infection setting in. Not a fish for an un-cycled tank, or for a tank with a very territorial fish as cory have no concept of territorial boundaries and will swim into "my space" and be chased out by an aggressive fish over and over and over, stressing both cory and the territorial fish. False juliies do best in 30g+ tanks-mine are in a 55g and make use of all of it (though listed as a bottom level fish I see them swim and scavenge the mid to upper water column especially on the driftwood).

False julii









true julli cory









true julli have much smaller (and more) spots and a more orange/tan body.


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy (Mar 28, 2015)

@Aqua Aurora 
Ah, I see. Thanks for all the info! Sounds like it isn't suited to my tank though. :-(


----------



## Julie7778 (Mar 20, 2015)

It sucks I got all this info after  I found the little guy dead... Sigh. I feel horrible.


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

Sorry for the death, its always better to research before you buy.
If you have a 10g tank but otherwise meet the cory needs you can look into* pygmy cory* or *dwarf cory[/B (two different breeds). They stay tiny and can be kept in as small as a 6g tank (but bigger is better especially if its not a cory only tank), but they may be harder to find at lfs (ask about the store ordering them for you).*


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy (Mar 28, 2015)

I'm sorry about that... don't blame yourself too much;impulse buys happen.


----------



## Julie7778 (Mar 20, 2015)

It was actually kind of a surprise, I was going to buy it I admit, but I went to look at the tanks in a different section and my mom comes with the bag. I just feel so bad, why exactly did he die? Was I not providing proper set up? I had A LOT of live plants, hiding spots and a 20g tank. I noticed he would rest on top of the plants usually:-(


----------



## Julie7778 (Mar 20, 2015)

So frustrated, I started filling the shrimp tank and POP the background pops off. I guess I didn't glue it correctly. I'm a bit confused of what to do.... I bought a light and filter I just need to get the background in..


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

Might be it was already sick from the store (may ave had an infection as its barbels were missing), might be stress of not being in a proper shoal, but that usually doesn't kill them too fast (unless something else is harassing the cory in the tank). Do you know if the cory looked healthy and active at the store before it was bought?
As for the shrimp tank, I've heard a lot of complaints about the background piece coming off. Let the tank and background dry completely (few days) then reseal it to the back wall and let sit another 2-3 days before trying to fill with water again.


----------



## Julie7778 (Mar 20, 2015)

No, they didn't seem very active, they had a ornament and mainly sat around it. One was active but she didn't get that one. I don't think anything harassed it... I watched and everyone seemed happy. No chasing etc. 

Is crazy glue/ super glue okay?


----------



## Julie7778 (Mar 20, 2015)

I am horrified... I looked into my 20g and saw my one endler and his tail was gone. Bitten off, he was swimming but he looked weak. I actually couldn't find him for awhile now, I had 3 endlers and one disappeared. I also saw a few days ago my guppies tail was bitten and now my other guppy also has a bitten tail. I'm very nervous, I have no idea what is attacking my tank.


----------



## Julie7778 (Mar 20, 2015)

*S.I.P Dennis*

dennis sadly passed. I have no idea what happened. I'm sorry for the lack of posts. I found him dead this morning... I'll be more active soon. Planning the shrimp tank.


----------



## Julie7778 (Mar 20, 2015)

No name is weak. No idea what is happening. I think I'm not going to get any more bettas after this. It makes me very sad.:|


----------



## Julie7778 (Mar 20, 2015)

*R.I.P No name..*

I feel horrible I never got a chance to name him. I'm trying to stay positive and think of new ideas for the tank. Tips? Ideas?


----------



## SiameseFightingArt (Jun 17, 2014)

how about Ame? It means rain in Japanese.


----------



## SiameseFightingArt (Jun 17, 2014)

(Ignore this post)


----------



## Julie7778 (Mar 20, 2015)

So after the losses of my 2 bettas I'm trying to stay positive and make plans for the tanks. My priority is the shrimp tank which is VERY Frustrating. The background won't glue on. Whenever I try it just pops off. I'm not sure what to do. I scraped off the crazy glue stains and the silicone thank the lord. Now it's just the original glue. I really wish I could get some dwarf grass and some type of carpeting plant. But this is going very slowly. I might take down the 10g for now and focus on the 5g for Kiko and the shrimp tank.


----------



## PrettyInPinkFloyd (May 22, 2014)

I'm so sorry about Dennis and no name. I've read through this whole thread. I absolutely loved all your fish. Good luck with your tank plans.


----------



## Julie7778 (Mar 20, 2015)

PrettyInPinkFloyd said:


> I'm so sorry about Dennis and no name. I've read through this whole thread. I absolutely loved all your fish. Good luck with your tank plans.


Thank you so much! Yeah, I'm a bit frustrated people could be so cruel. I'm pretty sure she sold me old fish and they were bound to die soon anyways. I don't think it's anything I did wrong because Kiko lived in there and it was cycled and everything. I just need to move on. 

My plans are to shut down the 10g, I'm low on money and want to focus on my shrimp tank. Currently the 10g houses 3 REd cherry shrimp and some moss and a few rocks + gravel. I put the new filter for the shrimp tank in there so it gets some good bacteria. 

20g is the same as always, no more deaths since the last post. 

5g Kiko got soooo many plants. Pretty much all from the 10g so he's liking that.

The Fluval EBI background is driving me nuts, I spent 2 hours scraping off the crazy glue and original glue and silicone I tried to glue the background with. But every time it pops up when water is added. Slow progress, hopefully once o figure out how to glue it then ill add the gravel and do daily water changes since its guaranteed it'll be brown water. 

I don't know what carpet plant I want. I wanted UG but it won't work, so I'm kinda disappointed and no one is really giving me tips so I'm on my own! 

Anyways, pic updates soon


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy (Mar 28, 2015)

I'm sorry about the deaths! It's really sad, but you gotta keep trucking through-for them and the fish you still have! 
I wish I could help when it comes to the background and stuff, but I don't really know. :/ don't worry! The project might take a while, but when it comes together, it'll be so satisfying!


----------



## Julie7778 (Mar 20, 2015)

Thanks Dragon, yeah it has been tough. Pic update in about 5 mins  I shut the 10g down. It's disappointing how far I came with it but now its just too many tanks and I want to focus on my ebi. I am going to petsmart to get some aquarium glue, if this doesn't work I'm throwing this background in the trash.

I don't have any pic updates with the fluval, its too frustrating. I cleaned it out and just need to try this last thing with the background and then I can add water and gravel and finally continue.


----------



## Julie7778 (Mar 20, 2015)

So.... since i was getting rid of the 10g I decided to make Kiko\s 5g a paradise! I never saw him make a bubble nest so big :-D
































So this is the 10g, all cleaned up. The reason I'm shutting it down is because 
1. I am starting up the ebi and want to focus on that
2. Money wise I can't have so many projects
3. My family member is sick and I am polish and most of my family except parents live there. A plane ticket there and back to canada is quite expensive. I will be going there in the Summer around August until September. I will need my dad to come and care for the tank.









In the future I plan on using the 10g or getting a nano tank (5g or more probaby) for a dwarf puffer, its my dream


----------



## Julie7778 (Mar 20, 2015)

Just got back from My new job and I'm really tired, I wish I had a desk job like all you and could set up a tank :-(

I got my aquarium silicone and I'm going to fill the EBI with water soon  stay tuned.


----------



## Julie7778 (Mar 20, 2015)

*I'm back!*

Hello everyone! So it's been awhile. After the deaths of my 2 bettas I decided to focus on my shrimp tank, long story short I bought them and they dropped like flies. Not sure why so in conclusion with that Kiko lives in there now. The plants were great I'll show some pictures later on. It's a mess though at the moment since they over grew and the Riccia is a pain. 

So the 20 gallon no longer is mine. I got my dad into fish keeping again. He has guppies, mollies, platies. Any babies are going to me! I actually replaced that with the new 65 gallon I have.  It's great, I got everything for free as well, it has a variety of fish.
Dwarf rasboras
Swordtails
Neon tetras
Guppies
Galaxy rasboras
Bumblebee gobies
Panda Corries (new addition loving them!) 
Mollies 
AND
I had 2 pictus catfish, which were given to me by the guy who gave us the tank. 
Turns out I went camping and came back to 6 missing fish. The next day I bought 6 neon tetras so my left over 2 aren't stressed out. Over night bam. Eaten. I have a picture of its stomach, it was disgustingly huge. I put them in the 5g until I can bring them to Bug Als. Now I went camping and the one passed and the one is still in the tank. I plan to bring it asap. It's been busy.

So now my plan is to get another betta. I think I'm ready and my projects are mainly done and I want to get a smaller tank maybe a 2.65 Top fin rimless to fit on my desk. It's not super expensive, but I would need to get a better light possibly. But it wouldn't be until September when I'm back from Poland to upgrade the light. Since I'm going to Poland I want this tank to be Low tech since my dad will be caring for the fish while I'm gone. I'm thinking some easy plants. I don't know what though, have fern never grew well for me. Any tips? 

Thanks for reading. Hope to be back into this and post some pics.


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy (Mar 28, 2015)

Oh no! I know you were excited about having shrimp to...
You NEED to post pictures of the 65 and Kiko's tank!! I want to see them!
Did you know that Mollies are brackish water fish? Or at least they tend to be happier that way. Just something to consider. Otherwise I'd have them- they're so cute! What are the bumblebee cories like? They sound cute too! And what about the galaxy rasboras? I've wanted some but haven't had any to this day. Did you know that they're actually called Celestial Pearl Danios? The resbora label is old/incorrect. They were just discovered in 2007! Alot of people think they're endangered, but that's false.
Oh boy. >.< I had a fish that did that, years ago. We had to move it into it's own tank. I'm not even sure what kind of fish it was.
So glad to see that you're back and planning on getting another betta! There's a whole plant section to this site, I'm sure you could find all kinds of ideas in other's threads.


----------



## Julie7778 (Mar 20, 2015)

THATDragonLovesBettas said:


> Oh no! I know you were excited about having shrimp to...
> You NEED to post pictures of the 65 and Kiko's tank!! I want to see them!
> Did you know that Mollies are brackish water fish? Or at least they tend to be happier that way. Just something to consider. Otherwise I'd have them- they're so cute! What are the bumblebee cories like? They sound cute too! And what about the galaxy rasboras? I've wanted some but haven't had any to this day. Did you know that they're actually called Celestial Pearl Danios? The resbora label is old/incorrect. They were just discovered in 2007! Alot of people think they're endangered, but that's false.
> Oh boy. >.< I had a fish that did that, years ago. We had to move it into it's own tank. I'm not even sure what kind of fish it was.
> So glad to see that you're back and planning on getting another betta! There's a whole plant section to this site, I'm sure you could find all kinds of ideas in other's threads.


Yeah shrimp were exciting but I bit too much work for now. I will post pictures soon. It's so difficult with a crappy iPhone camera :lol:
I had no idea about the mollies of the true name as Galaxy rasboras! It's cool to learn new things! I think you actually misread it! It's bumblebee GOBIES, not Corries! They're really neat. I'll try to post some pics as well.


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy (Mar 28, 2015)

UGH, I knew that, just typed the wrong thing. XP Yeah, I love learning new things and researching things. I suppose that could be a reason why I do well in school. Even though pretty much everything we learn is BORRRRRRING! Lol XD


----------



## Julie7778 (Mar 20, 2015)

Tomorrow will be a big day. So I'll be handing over the pictus catfish and also possibly cleaning out the 5g tank and have it set up so I can have it cycling so in the future it'll be good for a new betta. I'll also be moving the 7.9 g and cleaning it out completely. I might be leaving 50% of the water so I can have some bacteria. I'll also be washing the gravel and also taking most of the lowlight plants and putting them in the 65g so when I'm in Poland they don't need clippings. It's annoying the Riccia is a mess. That'll be a pain. The algae is insane. Can't wait to scrub


----------



## Julie7778 (Mar 20, 2015)

Here are some update pics


----------



## Julie7778 (Mar 20, 2015)

*Welcome!*

So I had to go to big als to give the pictus catfish back. I got $2 credit. So I was going to get the XLG Algae eating shrimp since Kiko's tank has a lot. While I was there I noticed they started putting bettas into tanks with other fish (Only a select few.) I saw one in a very overcrowded platy tank. They were small and colorful. I also saw another with some other fish. I originally was interested in him. But I saw the other one with the platies and I felt bad for him, the current was pretty strong and he was hiding behind a rock. He was a cute red crown tail with a bit of purple in him. I walked around the store and kept getting drawn back to his tank. I decided to give it a shot. I bought him. 4.99 and he was mine. I dont have a tank set up, and to be honest I thought I'll put him in my community tank. Theres lots of space and nothign too much that should bother him, and he was in with other fish so I put him in. I was super nervous but he is doing AMAZING. Some of the other fish showed interest and he just backed away. I watched closely. There was one moment where a fish was coming near him and he kinda slowly followed him but after 2 seconds he was like "whatever" :lol:

So with that meet ... Oh wait, I need name suggestions:lol: I wanted maybe something from Harry potter but other names are great too 































This is the bumblebee gobie!







The shrimp. Hes huge







I re did and cleaned out the 5g for my pregnant swordtail.


----------



## Julie7778 (Mar 20, 2015)

Oh man, I don't know why but my 5g seems to be leaking. It's odd, it wasn't before until I added more water, but it isn't overflowing. I may have to set up the 10gallon again. Oh boy . 

I had a little scare, I tried to feed my new boy some pellets but in such a huge tank and other fish it's difficult. I was starting to get worried, so he was at the top and I thought "if he was at the pet store with other fish, would they put effort to get him to eat pellets?" 

I sprinkled some flake food and bam. He eats, I wa so happy. Saved a lot of stress of how to feed him. 

He's so different compared to Kiko. Kiko is more vicious and flares at my finger all the time and jumps even at it :lol: the new guy is more shy, but still active. I really am happy, I didn't plan on coming home with a betta. Especially a crowntail, I never really showed interest in them, but I couldn't the lo it when I saw him.


----------



## SiameseFightingArt (Jun 17, 2014)

Maybe Lupin for the new guy?


----------



## Julie7778 (Mar 20, 2015)

SiameseFightingArt said:


> Maybe Lupin for the new guy?


I actually really like that :-DI might go with it.


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy (Mar 28, 2015)

Both of the tanks are looking good!
Aww! The new guy is adorable! I like the name Lupin. Or Oliver? And the bumblebee gobie is cute too! Does he seem to get along with the rest of your fish?
Oh no! I hope it's not really leaking! I know, I'm having the same sort of problem with my newest fish (which I'm about to post .. about XD) Crowntails are my personal favorite. :-D


----------



## Julie7778 (Mar 20, 2015)

Hey guys! Just a quick update. 

The 5g probably has a small gap in the silicone at the top because when it was filled too high it would leak. But I took water out and it's fine! The mama is still pregnant but seems like she's going to burst. 

I think I might have decided on the name Periculum for my red crown tail in the community tank. For the Harry Potter fans it's the red spark spell, I'll probably call him a nick name like Peri or some sort. He's doing great also! Not as much stalking. 

To dragon: the bumble gobies (I have 2) are doing great! They are so small and have plenty of room to hide so no need to worry about territories or anything like that!


----------



## SiameseFightingArt (Jun 17, 2014)

I never thought of a spell to name your new boy! I like Periculum!


----------



## Julie7778 (Mar 20, 2015)

SiameseFightingArt said:


> I never thought of a spell to name your new boy! I like Periculum!


Thanks


----------



## Julie7778 (Mar 20, 2015)

Hello everyone. Sorry for the lack of posts. Arrived in Poland on August 9th and will be here until September 8th. Until then my dad is taking care of them all. 

My birthday Is September 7th and I am going to get some cash. Im also selling my camera for $250 and will soon be prepared to set up the 5 gallon. Well it is set up, but I will be most likely adding new gravel and all. I'll be putting tank water from either Kiko's or 65g. Once I have it set up and everything's well I'll be ordering a dumbo Betta from Rena's fish store. She is a fellow Canadian located close! 

I may even buy 2 ;-) she can package 2 in one. I have the 2.5 gallon which was hidden away. But, I think as my dad or I were looking in the bin of fish stuff the corner is broken. The piece fits fine and I plan to silicone it, it's crazy, I took of the black rim and I started to take off the silicone which is a pain. Rimless here I come! I probably will silicone the piece and that will be either the tank on my night stand, beside Kiko's or on my desk. As for the 5g it will be in either of those as well except on my nightstand. I don't think the night stand will be an option as I'm not really there unless I'm sleeping.
So plan is.
Set up the 5g 
Order the light 
Order the dumbo betta
Done.

But, I also need to make sure I can set up the 2.5g any ideas if the fluval 13W light will be too much for the tank? It looks wonderful bright but not sure if it will cause too much algae.


----------



## Julie7778 (Mar 20, 2015)

So I'm on vacation now and just have a quick little story. I was walking around going to stores and walked into a clothing store. I saw a Betta bowl (actually quite big. 2 gallons maybe? No heater. No filter. I saw the betta, not moving. Just laying against the glass at the top. He was VERY fat. Unhealthy fat. Probably drop a bunch of flakes in. 

I went to the store the next day as my mom wanted to buy something. There he was again, on the other side of the bowl in the same position clamped and probably taking his last breaths. Unfortunate situation, S.I.P little guy.


----------



## Julie7778 (Mar 20, 2015)

So unfortunately, I'm not going to order the finnex stingray, it ended up with $100 and I'm just not willing to pay so much. I may go to Buffalo when I'm back from Poland. While in Poland I had to check out the fish stores. I saw one and honestly the most beautiful plants I've seen. Not a huge selection, but what they had was beautiful. They also had some fish and also very nice. They had only female bettas and they were actually colourful and beautiful. Never have I seen any in person like that. I also went to another which was very poor on supplies and tanks, but their fish and plants were also stunning. The female bettas were even more beautiful. They had a few males and they were very pretty for veil tails. So much I wish I could bring, but it'll be tough with a luggage weight limit and only 1 bag per person. 

Soon, in a few days I'm going to the "best" fish store in all of Poland. Hope to make some good deals. :-D


----------



## Julie7778 (Mar 20, 2015)

Well, most stores were horrible. Small and tiny... I'm going to 2 more tomorrow. It's also small but is cheap. I saw a 2.5-4 (not sure) rimless tank at the only good petstore I've been in. depending on weight might buy it and take it to Canada :-D

The weekend I'm back im going to buffalo and will be stopping at some fish stores as well, 3 all near by and near Niagra falls. If you know any let me know! Or any good petsmarts near by


----------



## Julie7778 (Mar 20, 2015)

Hello! So I indeed bought the 2.5g rimless I saw. I decided to keep track of all the changes in this tank. It's going to be one that I try hard on, but still keep it pretty low tech. My plans so far

2.5 Rimless 
Unknown Polish filter
12" Finnex Stingray 

Fauna: Betta

Flora: Anubias nana petite, Dwarf Hairgrass & still deciding :help:

Ferts: Flourish, Exel or comprehensive. 
My idea for the tank is some type of stones on the left, about 3. Behind them will be some type of taller plant so my Betta has some coverage. As for the foreground it will be a Dwarf Hairgrass carpet with possibly some other plant at the back. 

This tank has weird dimensions. It is only 5" in depth. So it's going to be a challenge to find some nice rocks that fit accordingly. 

As for the 8g 

8g rimless tank
AquaClear Filter
Fluval 13W 6500K 

Fauna: 2 Dwarf Puffers 

Flora: unknown completely 

Ferts: unknown 
Not entirely sure on what I'm looking for in this tank. But im mainly focusing on the 2.5, but wanted to add in the 8g for the future.

Just a little info, I'm from Canada and have a 65g community tank, 8g with my Betta and a bunch of other tanks not in use, over the time I have shut some down. I'm currently on vacation in Poland, and have bought the 2.5 rimless (Which I somehow need to bring back to Canada in a suitcase and also bought the filer here) so now I'm planning. 

These will be my first rimless I try to create a nice aquascape. So sorry for my lack of knowledge. I appreciate and comments or ideas. Thank you for reading. Hope to update again soon.


----------



## Julie7778 (Mar 20, 2015)

Got great news. The store I'm going to in a few weeks in Buffalo has dwarf puffers. Called and asked. They also have the 16" finnex stingray. I originally wanted the 12" for my 2.5 but I think I'll make some DIY to hold up the 16" because it'll be more light for the plants. Also i can use it for my 5g or 10g in the future. IF that's what I decide. I'll probably eventually get the 12" anyways :lol:

I'm panicking now, I want to get back to Canada and set up the DP tank. I have to get my Betta in the 2.5 so I can prepare the 8g and all. I don't even have planted for the 8g or rocks or anything. Arghhh!


----------



## Julie7778 (Mar 20, 2015)

My dad messaged me telling me Periculum passed. When I bought him he didn't look the healthiest. I think he was getting old. 

S.I.P Periculum. I wish I could have been there.


----------



## Julie7778 (Mar 20, 2015)

So turns out my dad has a female Betta? Why? I have no idea. I hear she is in his community 45g. Hope she's ok. 

Going home in 5 days. When I get back I'm going to go to all LFS with my dad haha. So glad I got him back to the hobby.. He still has stuff to learn but has great intentions. 

Tomorrow I'm going to Wroclaw Poland. 3 stores all nearby apparently are very good.. Can't wait to see.


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy (Mar 28, 2015)

I'm so sorry about Periculum... S.I.P. buddy....
It's so cool that you get to check out all of these different pet stores while your on your trip!
Random female betta is random... But not in a bad way! ;P


----------



## Julie7778 (Mar 20, 2015)

THATDragonLovesBettas said:


> I'm so sorry about Periculum... S.I.P. buddy....
> It's so cool that you get to check out all of these different pet stores while your on your trip!
> Random female betta is random... But not in a bad way! ;P


Thank you Dragon. 

I actually went to 2 today and honestly it was the best store I've seen in my life.. They had piles and piles of Seiryu stone and Dragon stone. I got some Seiryu stone.. It was much cheaper than in Canada and also they had a big choice. We barely have Seiryu stone here in Canada. I'm going to have to carry it in a backpack and it'll be heavy but oh well. I only spent about $10 Canadian for some nice pieces.. Going to take some pics tomorrow after I wash them.

They had such nice set ups. I will also post pictures. Those nice co2 ones and with shrimps. I was super jealous...

I am very sad :/ I saw a BEAUTIFUL male plakat and he was adorable.. I am so upset I can't take him.. Their cups were smaller than the petco/petsmart ones as well. He could barely turn around, but everyone seemed healthy. They only had about 7 bettas and all tanks seemed taken care of. Sigh.. I just wish I could have gotten him. He also had a "brother" that was beautiful as well, but I can't get his cute little face out of my mind.. On September 7th it's my birthday. I wish I could have him.. Haha. But Im going home on the 8th and can't wait. I'm very homesick.. 

Can't wait to see my tanks  still debating... Soo, Kiko will be moved into my new tank (2.5) that will be with the Seiryu stone (I think) and dwarf Hairgrass carpet.. After seeing that Betta it makes me want to get another. I have my old 2.5, I was in the process of derimming before I left. Almost done scratching off the silicone. It has a crack as well need to silicone that. I'm thinking of also setting it up. And maybe use a desk lamp or something until I can get s better light. I'm already buying the 16" finnex. Wait I'm getting that as a gift.. Maybe I'll buy another... Lol. I also think I'll set up the 5g for the dwarf puffer. I'm honestly still not sure. I just know when I go to the states I want to return with a plakat.


----------



## Julie7778 (Mar 20, 2015)

A lot has happened, 

Kiko passed away from Dropsy. This was the hardest death. He was such an amazing fish, my first Betta. I will never ever forget him. I was going to set up his new tank as well, wish he made it to see it. Even my dad, was upset. He said he was the one fish death that really got to him. 

S.I.P Kiko. Dont be too crazy. 

On a more positive note. I got 3 dwarf puffers. One doesn't seem very healthy, assuming it'll die soon. They aren't eating anything. Except snails. I fed brine shrimp, bloodworms, nothing.


----------



## SiameseFightingArt (Jun 17, 2014)

Oh no! *hug* I know how hard it is to lose more than one betta at once :*(


----------



## Julie7778 (Mar 20, 2015)

SiameseFightingArt said:


> Oh no! *hug* I know how hard it is to lose more than one betta at once :*(


Thank you, it'll be hard to find a Betta that replaces Kiko.. Sigh. he was so special.


----------



## LadyNightraven (Jun 30, 2013)

I just finished reading your whole journal and enjoyed it. I'm so sorry about Kiko and the other bettas. My first betta as an adult, Rakki, passed away in July, and I took it pretty hard. I'd had him for a little over two years. He was a rescue, and he was truly one of a kind. May your fishies swim in peace.

I don't know much about dwarf puffers yet, although I really want to get one (or more) someday. If I understand correctly, it's pretty normal that puffers will only eat snails. Some can be trained to eat bloodworms, but most seem to prefer hunting and eating live food.

I'm hoping you'll post more pictures of your tanks and fish soon. I've enjoyed the ones you've posted so far.


----------



## Julie7778 (Mar 20, 2015)

LadyNightraven said:


> I just finished reading your whole journal and enjoyed it. I'm so sorry about Kiko and the other bettas. My first betta as an adult, Rakki, passed away in July, and I took it pretty hard. I'd had him for a little over two years. He was a rescue, and he was truly one of a kind. May your fishies swim in peace.
> 
> I don't know much about dwarf puffers yet, although I really want to get one (or more) someday. If I understand correctly, it's pretty normal that puffers will only eat snails. Some can be trained to eat bloodworms, but most seem to prefer hunting and eating live food.
> 
> I'm hoping you'll post more pictures of your tanks and fish soon. I've enjoyed the ones you've posted so far.


Thank you so much! I'm glad you liked it. I have a lot to write, but I want to add pictures as well. I'm redoing my 65g soon and have upgraded a lot of things. I'll talk about it more in the new few days/weeks. 

Once again thank you very much. Means a lot.


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy (Mar 28, 2015)

I'm excited to see pictures!!
LadyNightRaven, I like your sig.


----------



## Julie7778 (Mar 20, 2015)

Man I'm reAlly bad at this.. I have so many pictures I should post. Did a rescale of my 65g I have a female Betta in there as well. 

8g out of the original 3 puffers 1 survived. While in the states I got another which is bigger, he eats brine shrimp and snails but my smaller original one eats only snails. I really enjoy them. They have an oto in with them and a ghost shrimp. I'm thinking of adding red cherry shrimp o something. 

2.5g, I need to add CO2 because this dwarf Hairgrass is not doing very well. If it doesn't work with DIY co2 ill probably be going with a S. Repens carpet? It's cycling.. I think it all be over soon. My new Betta is a beautiful EE Plakat. His body is turquoisish (lol ?) and has red fins with white/turquoise on the end. He's currently living in a bucket... I'm keeping up with water changes until it's all cycled. 

Still missing Kiko :-?

Planted tank shave taken a big part of my life. I'm planning an aquascape for a rimles I'll hopefully get soon. Hoping for the Mini M.


----------



## LadyNightraven (Jun 30, 2013)

THATDragonLovesBettas said:


> LadyNightRaven, I like your sig.


I just saw this, haha. Thank you, THATDragon! 




Julie7778 said:


> Man I'm reAlly bad at this.. I have so many pictures I should post. Did a rescale of my 65g I have a female Betta in there as well.
> 
> 8g out of the original 3 puffers 1 survived. While in the states I got another which is bigger, he eats brine shrimp and snails but my smaller original one eats only snails. I really enjoy them. They have an oto in with them and a ghost shrimp. I'm thinking of adding red cherry shrimp o something.
> 
> ...


I'd love to get a dwarf puffer eventually. They're so cute, even if they seem to be picky eaters, lol. I bet that female betta is having the time of her life with 65gal to explore, even if she has to share! Your new plakat sounds beautiful.  I'm still not ready to take the plunge into live plants beyond really easy ones like anubias and Marimo balls, but I love seeing other people's adventures with live plants.

I still miss my Rakki, too. I have a little female betta, Momo, living in his old tank, and I love her, but it doesn't make me stop missing him. Some bettas will always hold a special place in our hearts, and it sounds like Kiko is one of those special bettas.


----------



## Hawaiian (Nov 7, 2015)

Hello Julie7778,
Thank you for shirring these photos you really take
Great care of your Betta Kiko and Kiko seems so happy
My Betta Sgt. Hammer is in a five gallon tank when I 
First got my Betta he was only in a mason jar that 
Night I got him a ½ gallon tank. I did not know any better
Then the next week I got Sgt. Hammer a five gallon tank
Has one live plant and three silk plants. One ceramic log and 
A Betta hammock Thanks for the ideas and tips on
How I can make my Betta Happy.


----------



## Julie7778 (Mar 20, 2015)

Hawaiian said:


> Hello Julie7778,
> Thank you for shirring these photos you really take
> Great care of your Betta Kiko and Kiko seems so happy
> My Betta Sgt. Hammer is in a five gallon tank when I
> ...


I'm glad I could help! Great job on giving your betta proper care!


----------

